# Calculating Nitrogen application lbs/1000sqft



## Amcnabb (Apr 4, 2020)

Trying to calculate and understand liquid fertilizer applications and compare some products. This product has me stumped.

Don't I need to know the actual weight of the product? It just says Net Weight: 1 Gal/128 oz.

I can't calculate weight per oz to find out how much is being put down per thousand. Or am I missing something?

Thanks!


----------



## CarolinaCuttin (Sep 6, 2019)

All liquid products should include weight/gallon. You're right, you need that for the calculation. The fact that this product didn't include that vital info is a turn off for me.

I would take my scale and weigh 32 or 16 ounces of product and figure it out myself but for a product like this the weight is typically 9.5-10 lbs/gallon. Pure water is about 8.6 lbs. High analysis fertilizers can be as high as 11 or 11.5 lbs/gallon.


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

look up Lawn Care Nut Milo vs GreenePunch and he goes on the pound on the ground..


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

It looks like they intended to: "Net Weight", but someone fell asleep at the switch and didn't enter the value prior to printing the labels. :facepalm


----------

